# Michael the vampire



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

What do yall think?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO! You're right - he DOES look like Michael Jackson!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

The resemblance is just freaky. I think he should wear a hat too...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Add one gloved hand and you have it perfect. 

So, you have to wonder if Michael Jackson was the inspiration for that mask?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The body looks nice. Almost like a really body.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now you just need to figure out how to make him moon walk.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If I had a son he would not be allowed to ToT at your house.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Revenant said:


> If I had a son he would not be allowed to ToT at your house.


LOL!

Me too!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL... the resemblance is uncanny. I like him!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He is perfect, just add a mask on his mouth to keep any germs away. A Vampire is scary enough, but a Michael Jackson Vampire is every little boy's nightmare!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

If only Michael Jackson's nose looked that good........:devil:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

LMAO Such funny posts. Any tips on how I CAN teach him to moon walk? You would think the mask would have instructions for that. lol. So glad y'all like him.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

This is too funny! Nice! :googly:


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Michael Jackson is trying to look like him.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Who's VLAD?

I agree about the white glove. It would absolutely make it. Nice job.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Get a button that says "Billy Jean is not my lover" it would leave no doubt


----------

